# [M&M] Ultimate Thunderbolts - FULL



## Dayspire (Sep 30, 2005)

Think about it:  You're a super-powered criminal.  Or you _were_.  Now you're trying to reform.  You've perhaps made one too many mistakes, or you're just tired of getting beaten by that snot-nosed punk Spiderman.  Maybe you just feel guilty.  Whatever the reason, you're going to try and go the straight and narrow and be a _hero_.

And God help anyone who gets in your way.

***

Is there any interest in this?  I'd love to be a player, but I could run it when I finally get my 2nd edition copy.


----------



## TroyXavier (Oct 1, 2005)

Sounds interesting.  I could be willing to try it especially after reading up on PlasticMan, it's got me thinking of some ideas.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 1, 2005)

Count me as tentatively interested.  I've been looking for a reason to read Thunderbolts   

-Chris


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 1, 2005)

ULTIMATE Thunderbolts...Does this mean it is the Ultimate Universe?  What kind of background or characters are you looking for?  Do they have to pre-exist in the Ultimate Universe or could it be someone we haven't seen yet, like Tiger Shark?


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

somewhat interested.  Looking for more details. 

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm hoping someone with vast M&M experience wants to run this, as I'm pretty much a newbie to M&M.  I just had an idea, and thought I'd see what others thought.

But yes, in my mind - it's set in the Ultimate universe.  This allows for a HUGE selection of ex-villains to choose from, and modify them in anyway you want.  He/she may only have a slight connection to the 616 version.

(As an aside, an ultimate version of Tiger Shark who wants to try his hand at being a hero to the 'surface dwellers' would be cool!)


----------



## TroyXavier (Oct 3, 2005)

I've never read Ultimates, and I'm not up for DMing, but I'm willing to assist anyone who DMs.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> (As an aside, an ultimate version of Tiger Shark who wants to try his hand at being a hero to the 'surface dwellers' would be cool!)



Thanks!  Me and a buddy came up with a whole list of villains to cast as possible Thunderbolts and Tiger Shark was one of 'em we both loved.  By the way, his hero name was gonna be Barracuda.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 4, 2005)

I've spent the whole day scouring the web looking at various hero's Rogues Galleries - there are some really fun characters in the The Avenger's and Spiderman's enemies.  Shouldn't be too hard to pick one =)

-Chris


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 4, 2005)

From what it looks like, my pre-order of M&M 2E should be arriving at some point this week.  I've thought about it, and I'm pretty excited about the whole idea.  I love alternate realities (Ultimate counts as one!) and villains turned hero.  In other words, I'm going to run this.

I won't officially start it until I've had a few days with the book.  So perhaps a week, a week and a half from now.  That doesn't mean we can't throw ideas around about what type of hero/former villain YOU want to play.  I'm not looking for a full background (yet!) - but just ideas that you think sound cool.  And remember - this is the Ultimate universe.  So if you want to play El Diablo (old enemy of the FF)  but want him to be _female _- that's fine with me.  Here are some general guidelines.

** Former villain. * For the most part, the villain should have either served their time, had their sentence commuted, or something similar.  Still at-large felons are not a good idea, even if you change your identity.  
** Change of heart.*  Come up with a real reason why they're trying to be a hero.  This can be as simple as tired of being a punching bag, to something far more complex.  If you want it to remain a secret for now, that's fine.  The Thunderbolts have always had secrets.
* *First appearance!* Let's avoid those villains who have already made an appearance in the Ult-U, if at all possible.
* *Flavor. * Remember that the Ult-U is slightly darker, and more 'realistic' than the 616 universe (the standard Marvel universe, natch).

Any questions?


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome !

I was really hoping somebody would actually do this !

I'm expecting my copy of M&M2e approx Oct 28 (according to Amazon), but I'll get to work on an idea &  background straight away.

Does anybody know if Plantman (http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/p/plantman.htm) has appeared in the Ultimateverse ?

-Chris


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 5, 2005)

He hasn't yet as far as I know (I don't claim perfect knowledge of the Ult-U, but I've read a great deal of them).

He is one of my favorites though, and I'm sad to see him leave the current 616 team of Thunderbolts...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2005)

This sounds really cool! I've wanted to try a Supers game, and I just happen to be waiting for M&M 2nd Ed...so...

I have an idea for a shapeshifter sort of super named Facade. A former villain in the same sense Catwoman was a villain. Not exactly -evil-, just existed with little regard for others, and no regard for the law. As for why she's turning...well, that's part of the backstory, which will be revealed when/if the concept is accepted.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 5, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> He hasn't yet as far as I know (I don't claim perfect knowledge of the Ult-U, but I've read a great deal of them).
> 
> He is one of my favorites though, and I'm sad to see him leave the current 616 team of Thunderbolts...




Plantman was in Thunderbolts already ?  Cool !

I'll get to work on a background  ...  Would you like them submitted here or in an e-mail ?

-Chris


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 5, 2005)

I do not think Plantman has showed up in the Ultimate-U, yet.  

I am thinking about Whirlwind as The Twister.  I would play off of his wrestling background and merge some WWE-type ideas into him as a "reformed badguy."


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 5, 2005)

Right, Nuke - Plantman hasn't shown up in the Ult-U, but he was a member of the 616 version of the Thunderbolts for a brief period.  He ditched the 'plant-suit' and wore a trenchcoat, if my memory serves.  He did keep the odd mustache though.   I also like the idea of Whirlwind!

Corvus - feel free to post any background for a proposed character here, but if you have any modifications (you know, such as secrets?  )  Just PM me.

Shayuri - actually what I'm looking for are different takes on _pre-existing_ villains who are switching over to the side of the hero.  Examples from above are characters like Plantman, Whirlwind, Tiger Shark, etc.  There are a couple of examples of shape-shifters in the 616 universe that you could take and twist, if you'd like (The Chameleon, for instance).

Edit:  Also found out that when Plantman joined the Thunderbolts, he changed his name to Blackheath, fyi.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 5, 2005)

Regarding Shapeshifters, I also considered Mystique and Changeling (both X-Men characters), before I settled on Plant Man.  There was also Vanessa, an X-force supporting character/bad guy.

I'll probably get a chance to write up the background tomorrow.  Will post it here as soon as I can.

I've scored a big pile of Thunderbolts back issues, and I'm having a ball reading them.  I'm really looking forward to this game !

-Chris


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2005)

My choice for a reformed villian is Taskmaster . . . though I think he will be a challenging build in M&M.  My other choices would be Wonderman, who would be a villian - he started that way - or perhaps . . . the Swordsman.

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 5, 2005)

All of those are great choices, Keia.  Taskmaster is a favorite of mine, I was hoping someone would pick him (or possibly pick him, that is).


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> All of those are great choices, Keia.  Taskmaster is a favorite of mine, I was hoping someone would pick him (or possibly pick him, that is).



He was my first choice . . . I'll have to scan through and see if anyone has any builds of him.  Should be one someone - at least give me an idea of where to go with him. 

Keia


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 6, 2005)

here's my first take on my Characters background.  Still gotta come up with a new name, and the actual stats etc. will have to wait until 2e arrives, but until then, let me know what you think.
---

Plant Man

Samuel Smithers was born in London and orphaned at an early age. Some time during adolescence, he left the orphanage and went to work as a lab assistant to a noted London botanist who was exploring the low-order mental activity of plant life. After ten years, the botanist died. Smithers then emigrated to the United States, where he hoped to continue the work he had begun under the London botanist: an invention to increase the intelligence of plant life so that human beings could communicate with plants. Ridiculed for his ideas, Smithers found work as a gardener in Glenville, Long Island, New York. His employer, Morris Evans, eventually fired him because he was spending more time tinkering with his invention than gardening. Shortly thereafter, a bolt of lightning hit his workshop, covering Smithers with the formula he was working on, as well as plant food, fertilizer, and many other chemicals, somehow charging him with the power to control and animate all plant life. Donning a disguise and calling himself the Plantman, Smithers plotted revenge on Evans for firing him. He concocted a scheme to frame Evans for robbery but Evans' daughter's then-boyfriend, Johnny Storm, the Human Torch, intervened and cleared Evans' name. Despite the Torch’s best efforts, the Plantman nevertheless managed to escape.  Months later, the Plantman attempted to kill the Human Torch in revenge. The plan failed and the police took the Plantman into custody.

Whilst in custody, Smithers spent much of his time, working in the prison garden.  Guards and prisoners started noticing something strange happening when Smithers stopped eating at meal times.  At times, his skin had taken on a rough, woody texture.  The plants he tended grew at an abnormal rate.

Smithers was eventually paroled.  In the prison gardens, he had found peace within himself, and decided to literally turn over a new leaf upon his release.  

Powers: (To be finalized once M&M 2e arrives)
Definites lant Control
Possibles: Elongation, Regeneration, Stun, Alternate Identity (feat, from Human looking to tree-man)

Height: 6 ft.
Weight: 190 lbs.
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks good, Corvus.  

Once I get this started up, you've got a lock on Plantman (or whatever you call him!  )


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2005)

Light background for taskmaster:

Rumors had been going around the underground elements for some time.  If you were having trouble with the new powered people on the block, someone could help you - provided to gave a certain amount of funds in advance.  Deals were almost always handled through the internet and the entire advertising for the operation was done through word of mouth.

You planned the crime, detailed the expected supers to be in the area, and this individual would train you and prepare you to possibly face them.  Even normals we starting to have the ability to at least escape from the heroes.  And it was happening more and more frequently.   All it took was 20% of the expected take - in advance - and the ability to get ahold of this . . . crime doctor.  The crime doctor was never involved in the caper, except for training those involved and not revealing the knowledge of the impending crime to the authorities.

As these stories usually go, someone outed the crime doctor - or Taskmaster as the individual had preferred.  The Taskmaster was captured by a few of the Ultimates and shield heavy hitters on a faked crime training.  The choice was simple, go away for a very very long time . . . or turn over a new leaf and help the side of light.  It didn't matter to the Taskmaster . . . who now went by the name of the Professional . . . so long as he was getting paid.

OOC: Sort of a Hitch to crimes . . . I liked the idea when I thought of it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hold onto your seats... here comes the Whirlwind!

David Cannon enjoyed a very successful wrestling career as "The Cannon" in the UCW.  No one ever realized that he had mutant powers that he used to his advantage in the ring.  He finally decided that he wanted more and created the costumed identity of Whirlwind to commit a series of crimes.  This did not last long since he soon came into conflict with the Ultimates, who easily stopped him and brought him to justice.  Although, this ended his professional career, many of his fans remained loyal and supported him.  Looking at the success of the Ultimates, Cannon decided to use his fan base as a turn around and become a superhero.  He started writing letters to Nick Fury and the Ultimates who captured him, especially the Wasp, who he had become attracted to.  He asked them for a place on the team like Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch.    However, it seemed he was not taken seriously since he never received a response.  He assumed they were waiting for him to make something of himself before making any promises.  When he was released, he quickly started a very public, PR-heavy, attempt at being a hero as the Twister.  His identity is public to cash in on his fans who believe he has simply had a change of heart like so many wrestlers who switch between bad guy and good guy.  Cannon doesn't want to go back to jail.  He does want to become rich and famous, join the Ultimates and impress the pants off of the Wasp.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, guys.  That's just perfect.  Nuke, I love the fact you kept his fascination with Miss Van Dyne.  And Keia, I love the new name of 'The Professional'.  Very fitting.

(Do you guys know each other, per chance?  I recognized where you were both from, since I myself was born in Canton!)


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> (Do you guys know each other, per chance?  I recognized where you were both from, since I myself was born in Canton!)



Yeah, we are known to each other - occasionally pass each other at the comic shop.

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 10, 2005)

We're still waiting on the M&M Second Edition books, but I didn't want this thread to die.  I'm ready to go, I have everything written up.  Just... not the stats. 

But we still need two others!

So far, officially, we have:

Twister (formerly The Whirlwind)
The Professional (formerly Taskmaster)
Blackheath* (formerly Plantman)

So anyone else?  Team could probably use a couple of heavy hitters...

And remember:  This is the *Ultimate* Universe.



* I know that's not your chosen name, Corvus - I just threw that in there (that's just what he called himself in the 616 version)


----------



## Radiant (Oct 10, 2005)

give me a day to go through the marvel bad guys, I'll post you an idea tomorow.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 10, 2005)

Yea Radiant!  Welcome to the Ultimate Thunderblots!  

There are so many characters to choose from.  I was excited about using Tiger Shark but just couldn't get into the character.  Thought about Titanium Man as the Atomic Tank but Whirlwind won out.   His back story is just a lot of fun.

And as Keia said, we have chewed some of the same dirt at our local comic book/gaming store.  I have even been invited to sit in with his game group, if I ever got a decent work schedule for more than a month!


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay, I can't decide, So I'm gonna throw it open to a vote of everybody here :

Should Plantman's Hero Name be -

Blackheath (as it was in the original Thunderbolts comic)

OR

Kudzu

??

I'm just stuck .... What does everybody think ?

(and wasn't this a creative way of BUMPING this thread !)


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Nuke - would it be too much to ask if Twister hasn't been outed yet?  The Thunderbolts originally came onto the scene as a new superteam of 'heroes', with nothing to make the public think they were all ex-cons.  Then, of course, there was the inevitable 'reveal' (which was pretty cool).  Would that create a problem?

As far as your name, Corvus... Hmmm... I would probably go with Blackheath (I just did some research on it, it goes back to his british roots).  Kudzu sounds perfect for a _female_ character, imho.

I'll try and think of others during the day, though.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 11, 2005)

I picked up Thunderbolts #69 today, which is Plantman centric.  Rather interesting stuff there.  Made me think of a couple of possible names for him.  So what about:

Blackheath
Wither
The Harvester
The Organic Man
Kudzu
Verdant

Those are just a few off the top of my head.  The last one "Verdant" - actually ties into the 616 version (in the issue above, he visits something called the 'Verdant Fields' when he was near death... It almost seemed to be some type of druidical plane, that he could 'visit'.).


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sure, I can hold off on that part of his story.  He'll just be scoring a couple of big wins before he makes his big announcement!


----------



## Radiant (Oct 12, 2005)

from what I see so far we could use a tank or someone with serious firepower am I right. I'll check the marvel homepage who could fit into that.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 12, 2005)

does someone here happen to have a link to a more complete Marvel database? Da official one sucks...


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

I am interested to see this game get started.  I don't really know anything about the Thunderbolts except what has been said in this thread.  I also like villains turned good.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 12, 2005)

You can try Dragon Hero at:
http://dragonhero.com/mu1.html

Or the Marvel Directory at:
http://www.marveldirectory.com/directory.htm


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Radiant - there are a number of heavy hitters available... For some reason Crusher Creel, the Absorbing Man, keeps running through my head.

Thanks for your interest, Gideon.  Here's the basic info on the Thunderbolts.  Now note that this is the 616 universe's take on them.  In the Ultimate universe, expect there to be substantial differences.

* Different members (obviously)
* I'm not planning for this to be a hoax, as it originally was for the Thunderbolts.  They wanted to gain peoples' trust and then take over the world.  The Ult-version isn't _necessarily_ starting out with that in mind.  That doesn't mean YOU can't be thinking that.  It's just the organizer (who shall remain nameless for now) isn't planning on world conquest.
* The Ultimate Universe is, for lack of a better descriptor, more 'realistic' than the 616 world.  For instance, Iron Man has a whole support staff that gets him in and out of his armor.  Giant Man doesn't simply have clothes that 'grow with him'.  The Hulk _eats people_.  
* I won't necessarily be keeping up with current Ultimate canon, but I'll try.  If you don't read the books, then this probably won't matter to you. 

Here's the summary - please remember this isn't going to be OUR summary for our game, but just some useful info:

When the Avengers and the Fantastic Four seemingly died fighting Onslaught, many super-villains rejoiced. Most took it as a chance to fulfill their dreams of greed or power without the interference of meddling heroes. And one villain saw an opportunity for even greater conquest.

Baron Zemo, always quick to spot a chance for attaining his dream of world domination, envisioned a brilliant plan. The heroes were gone, and the common people were left, without hope. Who better to give them hope than a new group of heroes? He assembled a team of villains, gave them new heroic identities, and presented them to the public as the Thunderbolts super hero team.

Zemo selected his villains carefully to create a workable, controllable group. His first recruit was the Fixer, whose technical ingenuity would become a cornerstone of the Baron's plan. Zemo found the Beetle after yet another of the latter's failed robbery attempts and easily convinced him to join. He discovered Screaming Mimi after the death of her partner, Angar the Screamer, and offered her sanctuary, which she gratefully accepted. The Fixer then freed Goliath from imprisonment in the dimension of Kosmos; Goliath, in gratitude, swore loyalty to Zemo as the architect of his release. Finally, this new team staged a breakout at the super-villain prison called the Vault, liberating a great number of villains to cover its true goal: freeing Moonstone. She was perhaps the most unexpected choice, considering the fact that she had betrayed Zemo when she was a member of his Masters of Evil group. But as the Baron himself explained, the team needed a trained psychiatrist to help guide its members in their heroic identities.

After intensive training, Zemo unleashed his new team upon the world as the Thunderbolts. And it worked. Six disguised villains--Citizen V (Baron Zemo), Techno (the Fixer), MACH-1 (Beetle), Songbird (Screaming Mimi), Atlas (Goliath), and Meteorite (Moonstone)--soon became New York City's newest, most welcomed protectors.

The common people, afraid after the loss of their foremost heroes, eagerly embraced the newcomers as the stalwart champions they appeared to be. Within a few weeks, the "T-Bolts" had utterly won the city's devotion and the trust of its officials.

Not long after its debut, the team encountered a young woman named Hallie Takahama, who had been given superpowers through horrible experiments. Meteorite convinced Zemo to allow "Jolt" to join the team, secretly hoping to create a power base of support from which she might eventually overthrow the Baron's authority.

The Thunderbolts fought a number of supervillains, including the Wrecking Crew, the Circus of Crime, a paramilitary cadre called the Rat Pack, the Mad Thinker and his Awesome Android, Arnim Zola, Kang's Growing Man, the Elements of Doom, and perhaps most ironically, a new incarnation of the Masters of Evil! Zemo took great offense at the usurpation of his old team's name, but could do little about it while posing as Citizen V.

The sudden, unexpected return of the Avengers and the Fantastic Four gave Baron Zemo incentive to step up his plan for world domination. He leaked the T-Bolts' identities to S.H.I.E.L.D., thus ensuring that they would be forced to rely on him for protection. In a final, massive conflict, several T-Bolts rebelled against Zemo and foiled his master plan. After a brief adventure on Kosmos, they returned to Earth and tried to establish new civilian identities for themselves; the deception lasted only a brief while before they were discovered.

Current Status: The remaining Thunderbolts (Atlas, Jolt, MACH-1, Moonstone, and Songbird) must now face the hatred of the people they deceived with their heroic hoax, as well as the wrath of Baron Zemo, who is now intent on revenge. Their short-lived roles as fugitives have come to an abrupt end, and it seems likely that they will either be captured by agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. or destroyed by Zemo's revenge. For now, though, the Avenger Hawkeye is leading the team, hoping to steer it in the right direction, because he knows what it's like to be a fugitive seeking acceptance as a hero. Techno is no longer a member of the Thunderbolts. He remains loyal to Zemo and continues to create new technical devices to further the villain's plans.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks Nuke and Dayspire =)
The Absorber is a real classic but I have no idea how to fit that guy into rules, he kinds has unlimited absorbing powers. But in the Ultimate Universe people tend to be a bit less powerfull so he might be a good pick. On a totaly unrelated note, has Carnage appeared in U-Universe yet?...


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Carnage has been hinted at (I believe).  

As for the Absorbing Man, reading through M&M it seemed that a couple of the powers were made specifically for him or with him in mind.  It should be an easy build.   

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh, Carnage has been more than hinted at.  He actually (spoiler) 



Spoiler



killed Gwen Stacy!


.  Unfortunately, Ultimate Carnage is nothing like the 616 version - there is no Cletus.  It's just mutated DNA from Venom, Spiderman, and Spiderman's dad (!!).  

And I can't honestly ever see Cletus in the 616 version ever seeking any kind of redemption, considering the amount of people he's killed!  Yoikes.  Or anyone ever thinking he deserved it.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 12, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Oh, Carnage has been more than hinted at.  He actually (spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




don't worry it was just a mad thought after waking up =)
Me liked Carnage


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Oh, Carnage has been more than hinted at.




That's right!  I mentally blocked it out because I really hated what happened.  It's all coming back now . . . . <sniff> . . . .  Yeah, Carnage is in Ultimate universe.

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

Has Omega Red been seen?


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 13, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Has Omega Red been seen?





I'm pretty sure that the Ultimatverse is still Arkady Rossovich-less

-Chris


----------



## Radiant (Oct 13, 2005)

Omega-Red ist pretty big in the mass murdering scene too but since you can make him totaly he new he doesn't have to be that bad I guess.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.wizarduniverse.com/magazines/wizard/WZ20050831-ult.cfm

Interesting.

And they have him going after Spidey for some odd reason, considering he's an X-Men foe for the most part.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 14, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> http://www.wizarduniverse.com/magazines/wizard/WZ20050831-ult.cfm
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> And they have him going after Spidey for some odd reason, considering he's an X-Men foe for the most part.





Well, here is my take.  It needs a good edit but I like it so far.  I think it manages to base the homicidal maniac on something.  Let me know what you folks think, please.


*Arkady Rossovich's Ultimate History:*
The war had been won.  The history books would tell the same tale they had told for centuries.  A land war in Russia is bound to fail, especially in winter.  Russia has land and people and they are willing to give both to the enemy.  Arkady Rossovich was one body that just wouldn’t be given to the Nazi soldiers.  

Arkady was only fourteen when the Germany launched their attack, Operation Barbarossa on the USSR.  His was one of the first towns to be razed, raped, and mutilated.  

Arkady’s father had been in the army, he had died in the attack.  His sister and mother were raped multiple times and killed right before his eyes.  Arkady was held down by four S.S. soldiers; after they had finished with his family they started to torture him.  When they were down cutting and taunting they left the adolescent outside in the muddy, debris filled street to die in the night.  Arkady clung to life; his rage sustained him.

Arkady soon found himself part of the guerilla resistance.   He was vicious, fast, and cunning the perfect saboteur.  In time the brutality of the Nazis bred more and more rebels eventually creating the famed Partisans.  Arkady was 16 when the Central Staff was created and he already was leading a band of nearly 100 men, women, and children from the Belrussia forests.

Two more years of brutal warfare from both sides raged onward, Arkady gaining more respect as each one of his operations succeeded.  Mess Halls, Communication Stations, Railways were all destroyed.  Arkady gained attention from the highest echelons of the Russian command when he led a group of 10 other warriors on what was thought to be a suicide mission.   They slaughtered some 50 german officers and guests during a planning retreat.  Arkady was the only member of his group who made it back alive.  He had been shot 5 times.

When the war finally ended the world rejoiced at America’s greatness.  The world had a hero that all the nations could look to: Captain America had arrived.

Stalin was furious, over the next year soviet scientists worked tirelessly to create their own super-soldier serum.  Arkady was chosen as the reciepient as he had shown amazing toughness and skill in combat.  He was also unshakably loyal to his country.  Arkady trained night and day, everyday from the end of the war until the day he took the serum fueled by red hot rage.

The soviet’s, in their attempt to surpass America, had given their serum some extra properties.  Their serum would allow the release of ‘Death Spores’, a chemical that sucked away the life of whomever it touched and imbued the energy on the wielder.
Their serum was better but they wanted something to defeat Captain America’s shield, they had carbonadium, which they shaped as tentacles and embedded into their subject.

Arkady Rossovich had become Omega Red.

Omega Red prowled the world on the whim of Stalin and his advisors.  Arkady assassinated leaders of revolutions, of other countries, of anyone he was told to kill.  He was a killer and an instrument of terror.  He was the perfect assassin except for one thing.  He would relentlessly hunt and slaughter Germans.  A tool is only useful if it can be controlled and on the night of October 24 the soviets lost control.

Arkady walked into a church full of German families and drew the life out of every warm body.  Children were left grotesquely pale and lifeless, the brides dress was red with blood and the priest had been killed with the cross.

The next day Omega Red reported in to his supervisor for a mission briefing.  As he was leaving he heard a hiss as a needle plunged into his neck.  The last thing he heard was

“Goodbye, Comrade.”


After 50 some odd years the layers of ice were removed by a Georgian woman who found Arkady’s cell.  Arkady’s was nursed back to health by the woman, Elsa Spalko.  Over the better part of a year Arkady recovered.  The second year he helped take care of Elsa’s small farm.  Arkady had fallen in love, he didn’t feel rage.  As the months rolled on he changed from a murderer to a man.  A man with a soul filled with guilt.

On the night of October 24 he stole away from the cabin Elsa and he had shared for 3 years.  The note he left was short and simple

“I must pay for my sins, I love you.”

Arkady had set out to pay for each and every death he had dealt.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 14, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> http://www.wizarduniverse.com/magazines/wizard/WZ20050831-ult.cfm
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> And they have him going after Spidey for some odd reason, considering he's an X-Men foe for the most part.




I'm wondering if this could relate to the Mystery Woman from the cover of the Ultimate Spidey annual ...

Spiderman - THERE'S a guy with a really fun rogues gallery ... <Imagines a Thunderbolts team made up of The Rhino, The Vulture, Doc Oc, Venom ... Fun !>

And to bring this post truly back On Topic, I -=really=- like Dayspire's suggestion of Verdant for the New, Improved Plantman, so that's what I'm gonna go with.

-Chris


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 14, 2005)

Gideon, not to rain on your well made, very detailed parade...however, if Omega Red is about to appear in the books, isn't he exempt from becoming a character?

Guess it is Dayspire's call.

I would love to see someone put a positive slant on Mr. Hyde or the Wrecker!


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm waiting for my copy of M&M2E before I make any specific character creation guidelines, but...  Nuke is right for the most part.  I was _hoping _to have characters that haven't made an appearance yet (or even in the immediate future).  This isn't to say that if Plantman (or Verdant!) make an appearance in the Ultimates that Corvus has to comply with that version.  Not at all.  I'm trying to be _close _to the Ultimate universe, but not ape.

With that said, I'm not entirely against the idea of that character.  I think I'm more concerned that... well... *damn* but he's a killer.  Of children!  Wow.  I don't think any of the Thunderbolts have indulged in mass-killing like that.  Most of them are ex-cons because they tried to rob a bank, take over the world, or something else equally villanous.  But not so much with the killing.  

It's all up for debate, however.  What does everyone else think, considering we're still in the 'construction' phase?


----------



## Gideon (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, with Omega Red I was thinking that the russian government never told anybody he was the massacre of that church full of people.  So there are very few people still alive today that know Arkady had commited that atrocity.  As to his upcoming unvailing in Spiderman it is really up to you folks.

I've trying to come up with a couple other former villans that would be neat.  Part of my problem is I have only recently really become interested in comics and don't know the 'Second-string' villans.  I haven't read any 'Ultimate' series so I am just guessing that most of the major bad guys have already made an appearance.

Another possibility I was kicking around was Marrow.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 18, 2005)

Marrow could be cool, what do you have in mind for her?


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm pleased to say that I picked up a copy of M&M2e today from a local comic store.  It looks great!  Now to get to the rules, see what's changed, and prepare (which I've already done most of it, so...)

Now, how many out there are planning on getting it?  How many are not, and would prefer me to help them with their character?  Let me know.


----------



## Keia (Oct 18, 2005)

I've got M&M 2.0 . . . but I was waiting on everyone getting their copy before building the character.    

Count on the Professional being worked on over the course of the next several days.

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 18, 2005)

Great!  By the way, if you need any info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taskmaster_(comics)


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have 2.0 on order at my local comics/gaming shop but do't know when it is due.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 18, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> I'm pleased to say that I picked up a copy of M&M2e today from a local comic store.  It looks great!  Now to get to the rules, see what's changed, and prepare (which I've already done most of it, so...)
> 
> Now, how many out there are planning on getting it?  How many are not, and would prefer me to help them with their character?  Let me know.




I bought my copy off Ebay on Sunday - hopefully it was shipped on Monday, meaning if I'm lucky, It will be here (Australia is a long way to ship a book) early next week.

If I end up holding the group up, I'm happy to work with somebody who does have a copy of 2e to make the character - I understand most of 2e, thanks to all of the previews that were posted over at the Atomic Think Tank.

-Chris


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm still 'studying' 2E... I think we have time.

As an aside - here's something I found.  A scan of Taskmaster being... well... _professional_. 

http://another-world.org.uk/hos/cyfmarathon.jpg


----------



## Keia (Oct 19, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> here's something I found.  A scan of Taskmaster being... well... _professional_




Sweet!!  I've been hunting for a good up to date scan of him in the new (almost ultimate costume).  Haven't started building yet . . . soon . . . messing with Star Wars, Dragons, and a couple of other things . . . like the living supers stuff here on the boards. 

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 19, 2005)

By the way, Keia, I did find a write up for Taskmaster.  Not sure I agree with the mimic power, but hey.  This guy is PL12, and we're shooting for PL10, btw.

[sblock]Taskmaster

PL: 12 (180pp)

Abilities: STR: 20 (+5) DEX: 21 (+5) CON: 21 (+5) INT: 14 (+2) WIS: 12 (+1) CHA: 14 (+2)

Skills: Bluff 4 (+6), Climb 8 (+13), Drive 4 (+9), Intimidate 8 (+10), Notice 8 (+9), Sense Motive 16 (+17), Stealth 8 (+13)

Feats: Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Ambidexterity, Assessment, Beginner’s Luck, Chokehold, Defensive Attack, Dodge Focus (4), Eidetic Memory, Elusive Target, Equipment (7), Evasion, Jack of All Trades, Improved Aim, Improved Block, Improved Defense, Improved Disarm, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Pin, Improved Sunder, Improved Throw, Improved Trip, Instant Up, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Prone Fighting, Quick Draw, Ranged Pin, Redirect, Set-Up, Seize Initiative, Sneak Attack, Stunning Attack, Takedown Attack, Throwing Mastery, Uncanny Dodge, Ultimate Effort (Ultimate Aim)

Powers: Nemesis 2 (Flaw: Limited - Only Able to Buy Skills and Feats [-1]; 14pp)

Combat: Attack +12 [Unarmed +5] Defense 24 (15 flat-footed) Init +9

Saves: Toughness +8 (8 flat-footed) Fortitude +9 Reflex +9 Will +9

Equipment: 35 Equipment points exact use varies depending on mission but here are some common items.

* Van [Str 35; Speed 5; Defense 8; Toughness 9; 8ep]
* Twin 9mm [+3 Damage; Autofire; 9ep]
* Sword [+3 Damage; 19-20 crit; 5ep]
* Medium Metal Shield [+2 Dodge Bonus to Defense, +2 on Block checks vs. “Slow” projectiles; 4ep]
* Knife [+1 Damage; 19-20; Thrown; 4ep]
* Undercover Vest [+3 Toughness; Subtle; 4ep]
_
Abilities 44 + Skills 14 (56 Ranks) + Feats 48+ Powers 14 + Combat 44 + Saves 16 – Drawbacks 0 = 180 / 180_

*Notes:*
* Trade Off: -4 to Max Save DC; +4 Max Attack Bonus

* Trade Off: -4 to Max Toughness Save; +4 Max Defense Bonus

* Taskmaster is one of the preeminent gun toting martial artists of the MU so as a result I gave him the huge trade offs that go along with that. He’s still going to have trouble against the heavily armored types, but he’s actually in better shape than most of his brethren due largely to his mass of feats.

* Taskmaster has short of Sub Captain America level ability scores, years of using Photographic reflexes on the Avengers will get you a nice set of ability scores. But Taskmaster has been around the block a few times.

* This build focuses on Taskmaster as a solo act (as he is these days, no longer running his academy).

* Most of the ranked feats I gave Taskmaster are at Rank 1. He has the option of using his Nemesis power to buy more ranks in these feats to represent something he’s seen or watched recently. This will usually including 2 ranks of Attack Specialization in whatever weapon he’s wielding.

* He can also use his Nemesis ability to buy temporary ranks in skills. As an NPC he should have access to whatever skills he’ll need for a given situation, but as a PC you should make sure that he sees the given skill or feat in use first.
* His Nemesis power gives him 10pp to spend in such a matter.

* "Slow" Projectiles are any kind of non-energy weapons.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 19, 2005)

Dayspire

[sblock]From that build, I'd update his equipment (I think he only uses the katana, guns, and a solid energy projector) and probably his int - I thought he is/was a master tactician.  I'd probably drop a few lesser used feats as well.

A drawback - mercenary type thing and a slight reduction in powers and it should be okay.[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Gideon (Oct 19, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Marrow could be cool, what do you have in mind for her?




Once again a *rough* draft.

*Ultimate Marrow:*
They say Marrow was born from the corpses of the street.  They say he rose to life to revenge those innocents taken by the dope dealers and crime lords.  They say he is a ghost.  They are wrong.

Fracture was born Deckard O’Connell in the bowels of New York City’s Hell’s Kitchen.  His mother, a poor diseased hooker barely saw her son’s spiked face and shoulders before she died.  She had been torn apart as the infant’s bone spikes drew painful wounds in her as he was brought into the world.  The malformed and mutated child had innocently murdered the only parent that might have cared.  Street scavengers swarmed for the few trinkets and coins that the corpse carried.  When the looters were finished with their grisly job, they through the corpse and her screaming infant into the sewers.

From the day Deckard was born he hurt.  Bone spur pierced his skin in sharp bursts drawling screeching wails of pain and terror.  That pain saved his life.  Callisto heard the child’s screams and came to put the poor creature out of his misery.  But as she looked down on the mud and blood stained infant her heart went out to the child.  She soothed the child and with the help of Healer she silenced his pain.  From that day forward she became his surrogate mother.  Everyday Callisto taught young Deckard to control his mutation.  Deckard O’Connell knew 6 years of peace. 

His destiny of blood and battle began the night soldiers brought death to the tunnels.  Deckard brought death to the soldiers.   Mikhail’s Hill claimed the few survivors that were left in the massacre’s wake. 

Rasputin’s Hill hardened Deckard into a fierce and terrible warrior.  Everyday for 14 years Deckard trained and fought.  Slowly, fight-by-fight Deckard rose through the ranks; Deckard climbed the Hill.  Deckard stood below only Mikhail for over 6 years leaving broken and bloody challengers in his wake.  Every member of the Gene Nation that Deckard bloodied brought him closer to his goal.  Deckard would release his family from Rasputin’s grasp.  When he was ready Deckard climbed to the top of the Hill, right over Mikhail Rasputin’s body.  In that terrible battle with Rasputin, Mikhail had created a portal to escape from Deckard’s vengeance; A portal that stood after its creator fall.

Deckard led his people through the portal to the outskirts of a cluster of villages in the verdant plains of Africa.  The Morlocks were no longer innocents with grotesque mutations that hid from society.  They had become The Gene Nation, a group of highly skilled and deadly warriors.  Fierce but few, to ensure their survival Deckard struck a deal with the neighboring king of Wakanda, T’challa.  The Gene Nation would be citizens of Wakanda.  T’challa, the experienced statesman demanded two concessions from the young Gene Nation.  Deckard would serve as his personal bodyguard and the former Morlock must never challenge him for the thrown of Wakanda.

Deckard stood in the alley, dirty rain plastering down his red mane.  T’Challa danced inside at the embassy ball with powdered girls in too expensive skirts.  Honor kept him waiting there: honor and loyalty to the Gene Nation.  A desperate scream dragged Deckard down the alley.  A woman was being held down by a mountain of a man and raped by a second.  The first didn’t have a chance with his pants by his ankles.  The giant took a second longer.  Deckard retrieved the cops from the front door.  The woman cried her thanks and wept her story.  Deckard was a hero.

For almost two hours. 

The man was the son of the Latverian ambassador.  One large lump sum later and the woman’s story had changed.  Her new tale painted Marrow as the rapist and the two Latverians as would be saviors.  She had branded Deckard a coward.  He had lived through the massacre; he had conquered the Hill and had managed to keep his honor.  Violence didn’t bother him; betrayal stole his heart.

Marrow barely escaped from the authorities.  He fled back into the sewers with the aid of T’challa.  Marrow had become an outlaw, scrounging a living as he skulked in the cities refuse.  Marrow found his way into an underground arena where fights were brutal and deadly.  The arena was no different than life on the Hill. ‘Slim’ Jacobs was a low rung player in the underworld, a member of the Mozella family.  He handled the street fights in the ‘meat pen’.  Marrow excelled in the ring easily taking down metas and normal fighters alike.  On more than one occasion the Don and his sons came to watch the blood sport.  Antonia Mozella didn’t like to waste talent in the meat pen and quickly had Marrow running a variety of ‘special’ errands for him.  Marrow quickly became known as one of the meanest enforcers in town.  The cold calculation of warriors had hardened into a sharp cruelty in Marrow.  Marrow quickly learned to wield fear as a third weapon.   

Marrow’s brutal efficiency earned him a dark reputation.  A reputation that grew large enough for even Kingpin to notice.  Kingpin quickly ‘convinced’ Antonia Mozella that Marrow had a new employer.  In the three months he worked for Kingpin, Marrow fought Daredevil, Spiderman, and even some of the X-men.  The spark that was Marrow’s honor had all but died.

That spark was rekindled in less than a heartbeat.  Marrow had been sent to pound the money from a mutant who had welched on a debt.  Three men had already pounded on the creature before Marrow had arrived.  Thirty seconds after Marrow had walked in the warehouse door three corpses lay pined to the ground by three foot long bone stakes.  Softly, Marrow let Callisto free from her bonds.  His mother was free.

Not an hour later, Marrow had a price on his head.  Hunted by police and criminals; Deckard was trapped.  His escape came in the form of an offer for a new team of heroes.


Opinions welcome (notice the lack of mass murder this time)


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 20, 2005)

> Marrow’s faith in helping people and being a good person took its final blow. He had lived through a massacre; he had conquered the hill and had managed to stay honorable through it all. Violence didn’t bother him; betrayal stole his heart.




Nice touch.  Very original take on the character.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 20, 2005)

<much snipped Marrow goodness>

Excellent!  Nice write-up, nice twist on the old-school version.  I like!  He should be fairly easy to make in 2e too.  Couple of questions (considering we're getting down to it)

1.  What will his 'new' name be?  (It's fine if you want Marrow to be the new name, and something else as his known criminal name...)

2.  What about the bone spurs?  How will you avoid someone seeing you (possibly on the news?) and saying, "Hey!  That guy with the bones coming out of his elbows.  That's _Marrow_!"

3.  You gave me as a DM so many hooks it makes me smile.  Again, good job.  Do you need help stating him up?


----------



## Gideon (Oct 20, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> <much snipped Marrow goodness>
> 
> Excellent!  Nice write-up, nice twist on the old-school version.  I like!  He should be fairly easy to make in 2e too.  Couple of questions (considering we're getting down to it)
> 
> ...




The edited version is up.  I made one major-ish change.  Marrow no longer saves Leech, he saves his foster mother Callisto.

1.  Possible new names:
- Spur
-Fracture
-Talon
-Talus

2.  Um...put on glasses?  I envisioned my Marrow with a much greater control over his mutation than the 616 version.  (Why is it entitled 616?)  So they won't just stick out all of the time.  However, he would still grow them when he needs to fight.  Possibly some minor disguise ability based on 'restructuring his bones' giving him a different height and slightly different facial features.  Also, Deckard might just think he is safe hanging out with a whole team of supers.  Opinions?

3.  Yup, many bony hooks.  I am hoping to get the book tomorrow or saturday.  In theory I won't need help but that might change.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 20, 2005)

I picked up my copy of 2.0 yesterday but have not had a chance to do much more than flip through the pages.  

I am planning to try and sit down with it tonight.

Is there a character generator up and running anywhere yet?  Guess I've gotten kinda spoiled.


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2005)

Ask and you shall receive.  I haven't worked with it too much but it seems okay.  I'll keep looking for better.

Simpson's MnM Excel Character Builder 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Oct 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ask and you shall receive.  Keia




well, I could use a new bike. I prefer Kawasaki but I''ll settle for something else too...


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 21, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> I envisioned my Marrow with a much greater control over his mutation than the 616 version.  (Why is it entitled 616?)




Ah, one of the Classic Marvel geekdom questions!

It all relates back to Captain Brittain.  "616"'s Captain Brittain is but one member of the Captain Brittain Corps.  There are countless Earth's, each with their own Captain Brittain (or Chevalie Bretaigne, or Lady London, Or Hauptman Englande, etc).  The Earth that Brian Braddock defends is known as Earth-616.

And now you know !

On a sadder note, Australia is in the middle of a customs fiasco.  Containers of imported goods are sitting in quarantine yards while the Australian Customs Agency tries to work out how to use it's new computer system, and nobody knows how long things are going to be sitting there.

And I'm pretty sure thats where my copy of M&M2e is sitting   

-Chris


----------



## lissilambe (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey is there still room in this game? It sounds very intriguing, and I'd love to play in M&M. I don't have 2e, or am able to pick it up anytime soon, but if there's space and a willingness to help me out in my builds, I'd love to jump in.

I'm thinking of playing Ultimate Nuklo, for the record. The mind-addled, nuclear-powered powerhouse son of the Whizzer and Miss America (I believe that was her code-name). I'd detail the history further, but my basic idea is that most of the basics of his history remains the same (mutated son of the two, probably from working in an early nuclear plant). Government took him in, and attempted to make a more controllable hulk out of him. After abreakout, rampage (maybe some accidental deaths), he was recaptured, but his mind was fixed. Now, still child-like but able to develop mentally, he wants to make up for the bad things he did. With his increasing intelligence and learning, he can utilize his powers better, being super-strong, super-tough, and can breathe excess radiation in an energy blast. Being a lover of Giant Monster Movies through his extended childhood (he's twenty-five, or thirty, mentally six until recently), he now calls himself Kaiju.

Well? Like it?

Anyway, let me know

Take care, 
Don


----------



## Radiant (Oct 21, 2005)

I think I just might get my hands on second ed but only with some effort. Even had to order the limited edition cause I just couldn't get a normal one. Strange times...


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> well, I could use a new bike. I prefer Kawasaki but I''ll settle for something else too...



Probably could have gotten ya a pony . . . but, nope, no bikes.  Guess I lost my magic.   

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2005)

Don,

I'm pretty sure there's still room around here somewhere.  Dayspire will let ya know fer certain!

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, I have my first version of Whirlwind/Twister built.  

Not sure how well he is made or how well I like him but, he is done.  

For now.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm going to be starting this on Monday, if that works for everyone.  If you don't have the book by then - no worry. I'll stat up your character per your specifications - and when you get the book, you can adjust if you'd like.

Sure, Don - I was looking for another player, too.   Out of curiosity, why Nuklo?  Very obscure, I had to think for a minute!!

Sounds great, Nuke.  Do you want to put him here under a spoiler block?  Or PM me? 

Gideon - check out this site: http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Realm/5113/mainpag1.htm - dedicated to Marrow (did you know the 616 version originally was going to be called Sheathe?) And there was a time in Marrow's past where she was genetically engineered (by the Skrulls, actually) and they gave her more ability to control her bone growth, so she was able to disguise herself better.  We can probably skip the Skrull surgery (seeing as how the Ultimate version of the skrulls... well... they'd sooner _eat_ you) and just say that Ultimate Marrow always had a greater control?

So thus far we have:

Gideon as Marrow (Now called xxx)
Nuke261 as Whirlwind (Now called *Twister*)
lissalambe as Nuklo (Now called xxx)
Keia as Taskmaster (Now called *The Professional*)
Corvus as Plantman (Now called *Verdant*)

Unknown Status, but have expressed interest:

Radiant
Troyxavier
Shayuri


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 21, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> I'm going to be starting this on Monday, if that works for everyone.  If you don't have the book by then - no worry. I'll stat up your character per your specifications - and when you get the book, you can adjust if you'd like.




Sounds great !

I'll have to get you to stat up Verdant until 2e arrive this far south ..

-Chris


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 21, 2005)

Dayspire, let me look over him a little more and see what else I can find that I want fixed.  Is that cool?


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 21, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Dayspire, let me look over him a little more and see what else I can find that I want fixed.  Is that cool?



Of course!


----------



## lissilambe (Oct 21, 2005)

Cool, thanks a lot.

Why Nuklo? I've always been a fan of the obscure characters (be thankful I didn't choose Brother Voodoo LOL). And I've always had a soft spot for what's a rather interesting character. I'll do up a 1e version of Nuklo, with background fleshed, and send him to you, and you can switch him over to 2e? That way you have some idea of how I envision him? That work?

I'm looking forward to this. Should be fun. 

Take care,
Don


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 21, 2005)

That sounds good.  While making, remember the theme of the Thunderbolts - Former criminals, now trying to go straight (at first, this will be as someone new - new name, costume, etc).  The flavor of the adventures will be similar to the Ultimates series, but far more low key (and lesser powered).

Although a run-in with the Ultimate Hulk would sure be fun... Hmmm.  I can see it now.

"HULK GOING TO EAT YOU, PLANT-MAN!  HULK LIKE VEGETABLES WITH HIS MEAT!"


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 21, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> "HULK GOING TO EAT YOU, PLANT-MAN!  HULK LIKE VEGETABLES WITH HIS MEAT!"




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 21, 2005)

So, uhh, Corvus...
Who did you have in mind for a back up character?


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2005)

fallen in a creative hole again but I'll try to come up with something tonight, works boring anyway. Thinking about the Absorber or Lady Deathstrike at the moment.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 23, 2005)

None of my local comic shops had the book so I just ordered through Amazon.  I put together a basic working charachter made in Simpson's generator.  Should we just post them up here or email to you Dayspire or Rogue's gallery or what?


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 24, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> So, uhh, Corvus...
> Who did you have in mind for a back up character?




BACKUP CHARACTER ?!?!

Do you have any idea how much stress I went through trying to pick a character to begin with, and now you're talking about a backup character ?!?!



Has Bullseye appeared in Ultimate yet ?  He's not so thoroughly even as to be un-redeemable.

Imagine Bullseye with a bag full of rubber super-balls.  Now THAT could be fun !

-Chris


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, ok the server downage pushed everything back for a bit.  But I'm itching to get started.

And Corvus - you _have_ to play Verdant.  I've got him all ready to go and he's awesome!  I'll be creating a Rogue's gallery later today.  If everyone can PM me their characters or put them on the gallery, that would be great.

lissilambe, I got your PM, I'll be emailng you back shortly!




Edit - lissilambe sent me his character, not Gideon


----------



## Keia (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll work on revising my character in the next day or so.  Got busy doing other rl stuff. 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 25, 2005)

Corvus Coronoides said:
			
		

> BACKUP CHARACTER ?!?!
> Do you have any idea how much stress I went through trying to pick a character to begin with, and now you're talking about a backup character ?!?!



Just Kidding!  We will try and keep the Rnach Dressing away from Ultimate Hulk!

And I will get my character posted Wednesday.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, coming down to the wire - I'd like to get started _sooooooon_.

Updated list:

Gideon as Marrow a.k.a. xxx (*Need Character*)
Nuke261 as Whirlwind a.k.a. Twister (*Need Character*)
lissalambe as Nuklo a.k.a. Kaiju (Character finished)
Keia as Taskmaster a.k.a. The Professional  (*Need Character*)
Corvus as Plantman a.k.a. Verdant (Character finished)

As an aside, I'm going to be putting up a new OOC thread.  I'll be posting what I call "Meanwhiles..."  Much like a comic, it will be scenes from the point of view of the villains, or possibly just scenes where none of you around.  I will be writing these for two reasons:  1) To give you a window into NPC's - see things as they do.  I don't like cardboard characters at all... 2)  I'm trying to get as much of the comic feel here as I can.  In the comics, we see how the Green Goblin came to be, even though Spidey didn't know at first.  It's much more interesting that way.  We, the reader, know that the Green Goblin is a nasty fellow, because he broke someone's neck just a page ago.  Spidey doesn't.  And that's part of the fun!  The only thing I ask of you is to not use it IC, of course. 

Corvus - I finished Verdant last night after doing exhaustive research on Plantman (best scene:  Plantman used mold from the Wizard's _bathroom_ to help defeat him.  "Apparently, The Wizard does not like to clean his toilet"). There are two versions of Plantman/Blackheath, really.  There's the old-school one that looks human, has a 'gun' that allows him to affect plant life, etc.  Then there's the newer one, who looks somewhat treant-like, and the powers have internalized.  The latter can also stretch his limbs, and quite often grapples that way.  That's what I went for - the second one.  If you'd like the first kind, please let me know.  But - IMHO he sort of looks cool.  Also, he seems to refer to humanity as 'meat'.  Very amusing.

*Addendum: *  If you don't have the time to make the character, just let me know!  I'll do it, and you can modify it later when you have time.  I'm easy.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 26, 2005)

E-mailed Ultimate Whirlwind to you.  Hope he is okay.  
I sent it through EN World, if that makes a difference.  Didn't see a listing for email.  Mine, if you  or anyone else needs it has just changed to

nuke108 at earthlink dot net


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 27, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Corvus - I finished Verdant last night after doing exhaustive research on Plantman (best scene:  Plantman used mold from the Wizard's _bathroom_ to help defeat him.  "Apparently, The Wizard does not like to clean his toilet"). There are two versions of Plantman/Blackheath, really.  There's the old-school one that looks human, has a 'gun' that allows him to affect plant life, etc.  Then there's the newer one, who looks somewhat treant-like, and the powers have internalized.  The latter can also stretch his limbs, and quite often grapples that way.  That's what I went for - the second one.  If you'd like the first kind, please let me know.  But - IMHO he sort of looks cool.  Also, he seems to refer to humanity as 'meat'.  Very amusing.




Sounds like we're on the same wavelength! That's ther version fo Plantman that I was thinking of as well.

if anybody needs to contact me about this, best e-mail address is

corvuscoronoides at gmail dot com

(Btw, I've got my copy of M&M2e now as well)

-Chris


----------



## Keia (Oct 27, 2005)

Dayspire,

can I e-mail you the excel spreadsheet (it's simpsons) for the professional?  Might be easier and you could make any changes or suggestions on the fly.

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Dayspire,
> 
> can I e-mail you the excel spreadsheet (it's simpsons) for the professional?  Might be easier and you could make any changes or suggestions on the fly.
> 
> Keia



Absolutely, I just got Marrow that way.


----------



## Keia (Oct 27, 2005)

Could you bounce me an e-mail at keia1980 at yahoo dot com?  that way I have an address I can attach the files

thanks
Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 27, 2005)

E-mail sent!

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 27, 2005)

Gideon as Marrow a.k.a. xxx (Complete, pending approval by Gideon)
Nuke261 as Whirlwind a.k.a. Twister (*Need Character*)
lissalambe as Nuklo a.k.a. Kaiju (Complete, pending approval by lissalambe)
Keia as Taskmaster a.k.a. The Professional (Complete, pending approval by Keia)
Corvus as Plantman a.k.a. Verdant (Complete, pending approval by Corvus)

Nuke, I sent you an email... Twister came through corrupt, can you resend?

I'll be posting the characters in a Rogues Thread later today, let me know if you want any changes!


----------



## Keia (Oct 27, 2005)

Revision and request sent via e-mail ! 

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 27, 2005)

Rogues Gallery thread up: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2681977#post2681977

At this point, Kaiju/Verdant/Fracture are up, still working on the Professional and Whirlwind!


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 27, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Corvus as Plantman a.k.a. Verdant (Complete, pending approval by Corvus)




Love it !

This is going to be a lot of fun ...  I can't wait to get started.

Thanks for making Verdant,

-Chris


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 28, 2005)

New (and permanent) OOC thread up.

Also, the first "Meanwhile..." is up as well!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2683156#post2683156

I'm also going to start with the IC thread, and the introduction.  I wrote up small stories about where you were, etc.  Please - if anything in _your_ story doesn't match up with how you think your character should be portrayed, let me know, and I'll adjust.  It's just a minor 'flavor' beginning...


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 28, 2005)

Also, the IC thread is now officially up.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=154127

(Officially letting this thread die now, please respond in the OOC thread...)


----------

